# Searching for drawings



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey everybody,

I have been searching for erecting drawings for this locomotive




















Meet Sandy River RR #8. She is a two foot prairie and I'm starting to look into scratch building 
her in 1:20.3 using 32mm gauge. The drawing came from the Mar/Apr 1980 "Gazette" and was 
drawn by Ric Collins using the erecting drawing #4742 so I know at lest one Baldwin drawing 
exists somewhere.

I've been to the DeGolyer Library and they don't have any drawings of #8 and they have the 
largest collection. I have also written the RR museum of PA but haven't heard back from them
yet. Any ideas of where to go to next? Anybody know Ric Collins?

Oh yeah, in Fn2 she's the same size as my Accucraft LS 4-4-0.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Chester,

I could have sworn that there was a sort of digital BLW drawing collection, but I couldn't find it.


You've probably seen this list of holdings:
http://www.phmc.state.pa.us/bah/dam...olders.pdf 


For example, the Museum of American History has 223 drawings, you might email them for an index. 
http://amhistory.si.edu/archives/d8353.htm

I've had a couple of experiences where I needed scans of drawings in a library collection, and somehow they knew how to pull it off. The whole thing happened remotely, and the result was a disk sent in the mail. I did have to pay for the effort though. Each library will be different, and sometimes it's best just to call and spend the time jawboning with them. In my experience, librarians are the most eager-to-help folks I've ever known.

Here's a cool BLW catalog, too early for you I think, but still fun.
http://digital.library.villanova.edu/Item/vudl:92507

Best wishes in your hunt,

===>Cliffy


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Also try looking for drawings of SR&RL 19. 
(SRRR 8 was renumbured to SR&RL 19) 

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/baldwin_locomotive_works/4413 

Best I can offer. 

what dispears in the truncated version is Baldwin_locomotive_works

John


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Those are some great leads which I am already looking into. 

Last night I found another erecting card drawing that I forgot I had of a Baldwin catalog prairie used as the basis for #8. 

And I also found a supplier for the drivers. How cool is that.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Chester-- 

I ave drawings I did for my Lady anne bash...send me an e-mail at eric(at)shearwater-boats(dotcom) I will gladly forward them to you


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chester, 
Drop me an email, have what you need and more. 

David.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

David, by any chance, would you have any drawings for Baldwin catalog 3' gauge 0-6-0 (class 6-D) saddle tank switchers? 

Thanks, 

Larry


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, 
Can you be more specific - did you have an engine in mind? 
or are you after some general designs - which era? 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I am not looking for a specific locomotive; however, there are certain features that are desired-- 

Baldwin catalog design, later era. * 
0-6-0, slide valves with outside valve gear. 
Drivers 30/36" range. 
Steel cab, smooth domes. 
Coal fired (smokebox/stack.) 
Saddletank preferred. 

* I am working from a Baldwin catalog reprint; unfortunately, the material is not dated, but images are equipped with arc headlights, no electric. So, 1900 to 1920? 

Any assistance you can give will really be appreciated. My initial limited searching has yet to yield what I need. 

Regards, 

Larry 

(Chester, sorry about hijacking your thread!)


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,
There are several 0-6-0 switchers with photos and drawings on a CD that I have titled RailDriver Cyclopedias, sixth edition 1922. I am willing to lend you the CD if you PM your address to me. Or you can order you own drawings from
http://www.raildriver.com/products/cyclopedias.php 



By the way, the CD comes with Scale Print, a program that lets you print all or part of the drawings in any scale.


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Chester,

I am that guy who drew up SR #8 for Bob Jones who included it in Volume II of "Two Feet Between the Rails". I have copies of the Baldwin drawings for that loco and would be happy to provide copies of them for your project.

Gordon Watson custom built #8 for me in 1:19 scale, 32mm gauge many years ago and I still have her in my collection. Gordon built several beautiful models of two footers for me. 

Send your email address and I can send you the drawings and a photo of my model.

Ric Collins


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Ric, 

You can email me at 2footer (at) Comcast (dot) net. Thanks very much and I look forward to seeing the picture of your #8.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I left out the most important detail--the engine must have inside frames. Of the relatively few narrow gauge 0-6-0 switchers built, most had outside frames. 

Larry


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, all 5 of the 0-6-0 switchers on the CD I mentioned below have inside frames. 
Lima Nickle Plate 64, 
Baldwin Southern Pacific 137, 
American Loco Northern Pacific 9301, 
Philly & Reading 1466, 
and USRA 221


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, I sent you a PM. 

All of the engines you mention are std. gauge; Finding documentation of a post-1900 narrow-gauge 0-6-0 with inside frames has been the challenge. 

Thanks anyway, 

Larry


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have a look through the class lists Larry to see what might fit the bill. 
I'll get back to you. 

David.


----------



## Mike Bickford (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ric,

I have here a chassis for #8 built by Gordon Watson that I think was the twin to your loco. 
It was made for a good friend of Gordon & myself and eventually I was able to buy it from that friend. 
My friend had intended to coal fire the loco, so I now need to build the boiler, cab, tender etc. 
I have a copy of your plan from NG&SLG magazine however any others you might have would be nice too.
My email address is mikebickford (at) iinet (dot) net (dot) au


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Mike, 

Good to hear from you and I enjoyed watching your Grand Opening video. Many nice looking models you had running there. 

That is very interesting news about the chassis you have and I look forward to seeing your progress on completing it. I will send you PDF copies of the Baldwin drawings that I have for that locomotive. Glad to be of help. 

Ric Collins 
Mt. Greta Railway 

You can watch a video of our MGR #3 2-6-2 here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrSkI4h8j4w


----------

